# Hi Girls And Guys, Im New :)



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I'm Kayleigh, im 16 years old. My birthday is 9th October. I LOVE make-up and skincare. Favourite brands include MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Urban Decay, Benefit, Estee Lauder, Etc. I would love to try Nars and Smashbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm a UK girl i live in Essex, im kinda shy but once you get to know me i wont shut up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If anyone ever feels like a little chat feel free to pm me. id love to meet new make up junkies like myself. Kazzii x x x x


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Kayleigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome


----------



## n_c (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow that was speedy replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thankyou for being so kind, i think ill fit in here. I cant wait to explore the site more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## annikay (Aug 12, 2009)

I strongly suggest you behave yourself better here than on the Lush International Forum.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

it was quite a big misunderstanding to be honest. and i will behave. i am very glad to be here


----------



## Willa (Aug 12, 2009)

o_0

Welcome... lol


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Kayleigh!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2009)

My birthday is October 7th


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 15, 2009)

Heh! I'm 17 on my next birthday so i can start learning to drive, i cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you have a good birthday and thankyou for the welcomes everyone!


----------

